# If you could build your dream pedal board



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I will first of all say I don’t have a lot of experience with pedals but biased off of video reviews on YouTube this is what I’d build.

Tuner-tc electronics polytune 3
Compressor- keely compressor plus
1st over drive-Friedman dirtyShirley 
2nd over drive - digitech bad monkey
1st Delay- jhs lucky cat
2nd delay- earthquaker avalanche run
Reverb- electro harmonics holy grail 
Tremolo- walrus monument harmonic tap 
Chorus- mxr m234 analog chorus.

I’d probably really debate the tremolo and chorus because from my experience I don’t tend to use them often, but they are nice to have for a little more flavour.


What would your guy’s pedal board look like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Get a Strymon Flint and that will take care of your reverb and tremolo needs.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Get a Strymon Flint and that will take care of your reverb and tremolo needs.


I’ll have to check that one out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A fractal fm3 and an MC6.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This was the "band board".

The chain is - 

Turbo tuner, Accountant comp., BC109 fuzz, Clyde Deluxe wah, Gain Changer, CDD, 
he Ckeanness boost, Panther Cub delay, Retrosonic Phaser, Sugar Baby trem. MXR chorus.

That's about all I'd need in a band, lots of favorites in there.












I also have a PT Pro at home with a handful more on that one.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Board - V-Boutique slant
Tuner - SR Turbo Tuner
Volume - Goodsell
Comp - Bearfoot Pale Green V4
Boost - Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop Millenium
OD - Barber Small Fry Burn Unit
Fuzz - Deep Tripp BOG
Phaser - Script Phase 45
Reverb - Vanamps
Delay - Mad Professor Deep Blue HW (x 2 - one set for slapback / one set for long repeats)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Every board needs an MXR Phase 95. I prefer the spring setting on the EHX Oceans 11 to the OPs Holy Grail.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't really see pedalboards in terms of "Dream" items. My pedal needs are simple. I could easily afford far more than I have but what I have works so well for me. When it comes to dream guitar and amp my wants would be loftier than what I could afford. It would include vintage guitars (52 Telecaster, 34 D-28 Martin) that I could never afford.
This is my pedalboard and its more than I could ask for

Cali-76 CD
Kingsley Page
Boss BD-2W
Boss DM-2W
Boss CE-2W
Powered by Cioks 4A
All on a pedaltrain Nano.
My 67 Pro reverb has wonderful sounding reverb and tremolo.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Every board needs an MXR Phase 95. I prefer the spring setting on the EHX Oceans 11 to the OPs Holy Grail.


I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Although I can't say this is my 'dream' pedalboard. I have other pedals I can put into this but this one works for me the best for what I am doing in the band I'm in. Here it is and it is a Pedaltrain Classic One.

Sonic Research Turbo Tuner -> Diamond Compressor -> Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah -> Mad Professor Snow White Autowah -> Klon KTR -> Hermida Zendrive -> ClinchFX EP-PRE -> Dunlop DVP4 Mini Volume -> Boss Digital Dimension DC-3 -> Strymon El Capistan -> Strymon Flint


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

If I've learned one thing about pedals in the absurd amount of them I've acquired over the last year and a half, it's that YouTube videos and forum gossip can point you in the right direction, but you really don't know how much you do or don't like a pedal until it's in your rig. That being said, there are a few I'd like to audition if I came across one in my travels and felt like spending the money at the time:

Klon KTR, Hermida Zendrive, Strymon Flint, J Rockett Archer, off the top of my head. I'd also like to play around with a JHS Double Barrel, but I have a Morning Glory and a bunch of other overdrives, so it seems kind of redundant.

I'm actually a little healous of @Chito 's board even though my current board is pretty similar.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've seen some great pedalboards on this forum that far surpass what I think my "dream" board would be.

Having said that, I really enjoy what I have. I have more than enough options, it sounds good and everything I need is mostly in the front row of the board. The Boss MS-3 board is for a clean amp and the Victory V4 board is for a poweramp.

This may sound strange, but I think a pedalboard is complete when the whole thing starts to feel like an instrument. I stop critically assessing it and I just want to play it because I know it'll sound cool. More than anything, I think that's what a dream board is.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm still working on the "dream" board. 
I think I've amassed enough pedals to make a few nice boards.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 348069


What model is that Kemper


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> Although I can't say this is my 'dream' pedalboard. I have other pedals I can put into this but this one works for me the best for what I am doing in the band I'm in. Here it is and it is a Pedaltrain Classic One.
> 
> Sonic Research Turbo Tuner -> Diamond Compressor -> Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah -> Mad Professor Snow White Autowah -> Klon KTR -> Hermida Zendrive -> ClinchFX EP-PRE -> Dunlop DVP4 Mini Volume -> Boss Digital Dimension DC-3 -> Strymon El Capistan -> Strymon Flint
> 
> ...


I'm giving this a like simply for the Digital Dimension


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Klon KTR, Hermida Zendrive, Strymon Flint, J Rockett Archer, off the top of my head. I'd also like to play around with a JHS Double Barrel, but I have a Morning Glory and a bunch of other overdrives, so it seems kind of redundant.



Well, scratch one off the list.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I need to procure a Flint before the end of 2021 that's for sure!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My dream board is too big, so I have to include a servant to stomp on them for me.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Shaqrad said:


> I need to procure a Flint before the end of 2021 that's for sure!


When I got back into guitars in 2019, I believe new ones were $340.00. They went to $380-something last year, and were at $434 last I checked. When one came up on Kijiji for a pretty good price I didn't even bother to quibble. Just said "I'll take it" and gave the man his money.

I've also got another one of the pedals from my list on its way to me. This thread has cost me a lot of money this week and I blame @Chito


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> When I got back into guitars in 2019, I believe new ones were $340.00. They went to $380-something last year, and were at $434 last I checked. When one came up on Kijiji for a pretty good price I didn't even bother to quibble. Just said "I'll take it" and gave the man his money.
> 
> I've also got another one of the pedals from my list on its way to me. This thread has cost me a lot of money this week and I blame @Chito


Yes, I agree, its Chito’s fault.

I REALLY like the flint, but I have a Carr Rambler, so its kind of redundant

S


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

zdogma said:


> Yes, I agree, its Chito’s fault.
> 
> I REALLY like the flint, but I have a Carr Rambler, so its kind of redundant
> 
> S


I play through a Fender Twin, so same position for me. BUT not all amps have reverb and trem including a little Vox that I seldom play, so I figure get a Flint now while they can be had at a reasonable price on the used market before they completely spiral out of of control. Don't know if you've had a chance to play one, but I'm honestly shocked at how good of a pedal it is. I was playing a bit earlier this evening and didn't even bother using the onboard reverb or trem of my amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I’ve had one-it is excellent, and it can do stereo-which is an advantage. I think the trem/Verb on the amp is a bit better in my case on the Ramgler, but the Flint is quieter and has more options/variety.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

an easy to see in sunlight tuner is the only pedal really needed


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Okay Player @zdogma Yeah blame it on me. hahahaha


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> @Okay Player @zdogma Yeah blame it on me. hahahaha


It was a bit of a stretch to explain to my wife that "I need a KTR because Chito has one!" so I appreciate it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> It was a bit of a stretch to explain to my wife that "I need a KTR because Chito has one!" so I appreciate it.


Lol if she starts questioning you about the number of guitars you have, you can blame that on me too.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> Lol if she starts questioning you about the number of guitars you have, you can blame that on me too.


I've sold off a few of those over the last year, so I should be good on that front. I should actually be able to add a couple and not get too much heat.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> My dream board is too big, so I have to include a servant to stomp on them for me.



They're called roadies and they do this from backstage for bigger acts all the time. 

Also, I thought this thread was gonna be about the actual boards. I don't wanna think about all the pedals I want; GAS has been under control lately.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> They're called roadies and they do this from backstage for bigger acts all the time.
> 
> Also, I thought this thread was gonna be about the actual boards. I don't wanna think about all the pedals I want; GAS has been under control lately.


I play a Twin Reverb and a Leslie. I can't afford a roadie that big.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I play a Twin Reverb and a Leslie. I can't afford a roadie that big.


Long before I had a pedalboard, I was in a 7-piece band. The bass player had one of those immense Kustom tuck-and-roll amps that stood refrigerator height. He was pretty tone deaf, but we practiced in his basement and he owned a lot of the equipment, so he stayed in the band. Perhaps more importantly, he was big and strong and could lift up everything to put it in the back of the panel van.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Long before I had a pedalboard, I was in a 7-piece band. The bass player had one of those immense Kustom tuck-and-roll amps that stood refrigerator height. He was pretty tone deaf, but we practiced in his basement and he owned a lot of the equipment, so he stayed in the band. Perhaps more importantly, he was big and strong and could lift up everything to put it in the back of the panel van.


We have a pair of those! The PA version with the horns. We don't really use them, but they make for sweet retro home decor.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think I have a fairly "dream come true" board. 

I had a Boss tuner, did not like it, so I got the TCE. Love it!
VOX wah 
Diamond Compressor
Boss Phase - I suppose I would like a classic MXR
Boss SD-1 (overdrive)
Bozz FZ-5 (Fuzz)
Boss GE-7 (EQ)
Fulltone Deja Vibe
TCE Corona (chorus)
Boss TR-2 (tremolo)
TCE Flashback (delay)

I just bought a Spruce Effects "Arborist" that I have not had a chance to try yet, but also a ton of other versions of ones above or bought but did not like or ran out of room, or simply do not need for the band I was in when I built the board. 

A "on the wish list" though is a Zen Drive.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I already have my dream pedal board.
Helix Floor.
It's got more pedals than you could ever fit on 5 huge pedal boards and it has routing and switching options out the wazoo. 
All in a package that is roughly 12" x 22" and weighs less than a conventional board of that same size.


----------

